
Big Mistake: The FBI Flagged This Congressman as a Terrorist - jakobdabo
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/big-mistake-the-fbi-flagged-congressman-terrorist-16841
======
tzs
> Pointing to gaffes like the one that grounded McClintock a decade ago,
> Republicans now warn of serious constitutional consequences that could occur
> if Democrats ban suspects on the no-fly list from purchasing guns.

The right to travel has long been recognized as a fundamental right in the
United States, but they don't seem to have a problem with that being stomped
upon by the no-fly list as currently implemented.

Why aren't they trying to fix the no-fly list?

